# Boo's home!



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, ive picked Boo up this morning and she is already settling well! Weve had a wee outside and a poo on her special toilet mat, and now she is asleep next to me on the sofa  sooo happy! Piccies will follow when i get time as i am going to spend this afternoon getting her used to her crate


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahhhhhh. Welcome home Boo! Enjoy your puppy cuddles. Looking forward to those pics already. 

Karen xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome home Boo  Glad she seems to be settling well! Can't wait to see some pictures  x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome Home Boo!
Looking forward to seeing pictures.
x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Boo - welcome home! Best of luck with the crate, Claire. xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hurrah - welcome Boo! 

Turi x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Claire, I'm delighted for you! :smile: Welcome home Boo...enjoy lots of :hug: Claire.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, well my cat is obviously so traumatised that its worn him out!...Lol he is asleep on the rug purrIng, about 2 feet away from boo who is also asleep on the floor snuggled up next to me! Do you think thats a sign that introductions are going well?


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahhh, am loving the name! You'll never look back, Cockapoo's are just great!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome home Boo! xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Thanks guys, well my cat is obviously so traumatised that its worn him out!...Lol he is asleep on the rug purrIng, about 2 feet away from boo who is also asleep on the floor snuggled up next to me! Do you think thats a sign that introductions are going well?


That is a very good sign! Welcome home Boo! x


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah welcome home Boo!! glad to hear that the introductions to cats have gone well!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:welcome::welcome::welcome: HOME Boo. I would say it is defo a good
sign.. looks like your cat wont have to hide :behindsofa: 
Hope all goes well tonight..


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome home to Boo ... hope first night goes well. Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Your cat is PURRING?! Wow, yes. I'd take that as a good sign. How did you do it? I've three cats and am NOT looking forward to the day of first introductions...

Turi x 

P.S. We want a photo of Boo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy .. great news Claire .. welcome home Boo


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah Boo is home ! I came to Doctors in your village today -instinct must have dragged me there - new puppy homecoming alert ! Good luck for a peaceful night xx


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.890440,-0.451070


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys! Things are going well at the moment, my cat is fine, boo settled in her crate last night (downstairs) after a little wimpering 10/15 mins popped her stuffed kong in last night with her and her heated puppy cushion and it seemed to work well, we didnt hear from her again until 6:50 am and there were no accidents in her crate! We got greeted with masses of puppy kisses this morning and i popped her outside and she did wee and poo on her special gravel area, then she demolished her brekkie at 8 am which is fab because she hadnt eaten at all yesterday. She is also already learning to stay in the hall behind the line to the kitchen whilst we are eating... so im very happy  she is learning the rules and giving lovely cuddles in between! And we have had hoover and hairdryer on and no problems!
@Nadine which surgery? Theres 2  next time you are over you will have to pm me and pop in for puppy cuddles!!  piccies will follow when i get time! As she is keeping me very busy at the moment!!!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> Your cat is PURRING?! Wow, yes. I'd take that as a good sign. How did you do it? I've three cats and am NOT looking forward to the day of first introductions...
> 
> Turi x
> 
> ...


To be fair, he was already a very laid back cat, the intro happened accidentally, Boo and I were in the garden when my Cat came back... He wasnt sure at first but he came over to investigate and he only arched his back when boo approached him, she is respecting his body language well and stays back when he looks hacked off, we have the feliway plug and i think that has helped a lot, also when casper ( cat) came in the same room as us i was armed with tuna and sardines, which i fed them both together. I think it is more about the cat than anything else, but i have always allowed him to control the situation and that has worked very well


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All sounds wonderful Claire ... now we want more Boo picture .. but most of all just enjoy her xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rejess said:


> To be fair, he was already a very laid back cat, the intro happened accidentally, Boo and I were in the garden when my Cat came back... He wasnt sure at first but he came over to investigate and he only arched his back when boo approached him, she is respecting his body language well and stays back when he looks hacked off, we have the feliway plug and i think that has helped a lot, also when casper ( cat) came in the same room as us i was armed with tuna and sardines, which i fed them both together. I think it is more about the cat than anything else, but i have always allowed him to control the situation and that has worked very well


Sounds like it's gone wonderfully, well done you . 

How are you teaching Boo to stay behind the line when you eat?! 

Turi x


----------

